
Show HN: Tent CSS – A CSS survival kit - ulinaaron
https://css.sitetent.com
======
SippinLean
What browsers and versions are you supporting? (sorry I see it now)

I see a pretty old version of clearfix, but Flexbox utilities as well, and the
sass is littered with all kinds of prefixes (these are typically added by my
build, not in source).

I don't see a clear use case for this over Bootstrap 4, indeed a lot of the
utilities (like Padding) seem to be inspired from BS4 but less versatile
(presumably to reduce file size).

I also don't see anyway to generate code with less than 9 breakpoints (or pick
how many breakpoints I want).

I appreciate the effort but Bootstrap and co. kind of evolved out of these
kind of project being so limiting.

I _want_ a framework to be sweeping and massive. I can cut out the parts I
don't want, but hopefully it has every part I do.

What ends up bloating my codebase is when two of my devs inadvertently write,
say, a modal. Why bother? I'll use Bootstrap's; it's tested.

~~~
ulinaaron
Thanks for the feedback regarding the prefixes in the Sass source. As you
pointed out it makes much more sense to add these in the build step. I am
using Autoprefixer to do this currently, so this is a bit redundant. I'll comb
through the source to see which ones are being repeated.

The clearfix is really just there as a utility to developers. It is not widely
used in the framework components itself since much of the framework is based
on Flexbox. I had debated taking it out previously. I have seen more modern
clearfix uses which I will look into exploring.

You are right on the breakpoints, they are implicitly added without any sort
of developer preference. My plan going forward is to lean heavier on Sass
mixins and functions to allow for much more flexibility with developer
preferences.

I don't have plans for the Tent features to evolve as large as what Bootstrap
offers. So this framework will certainly fit a niche of minimalism.

~~~
SippinLean
Cool well best of luck on the next steps. I always welcome more competition
and new ideas surrounding CSS frameworks.

------
evolve2k
Interesting project, that it looks like you folks have spent a bunch of work
on, well done for getting it out there.

Might want to look over your mobile CSS, on my phone (iPhone 6 viewing
landscape) the font size is very tiny and the line spacing is too tight, look
over the getting started page for example.

Keep at it though, I can see there's a bunch of work you've done here so maybe
it's just a bit more final polish.

~~~
ulinaaron
Much appreciated for the feedback! The project certainly is in the infant
stages. I'll take a look at the mobile styles and see what adjustments can be
made there. I am relying heavily on system fonts for the most universal
support which may be causing some variances.

------
beart
How does this compare to Bulma? [http://bulma.io/](http://bulma.io/)

~~~
drivingmenuts
Thanks for pointing that one out. I dig it.

------
brentvatne
> taking a queue

s/queue/cue

